# tail panel / tail light bezel ideas



## 44070dart (Mar 25, 2010)

seeing as there hard to come by and very expensive if you do find good ones... I was wondering what you guys are doing to clean up the rear bezels .. like painting body color or powder coating ??? ....any ideas and pics out there ..........need a grand for my interior can't spend cash on used bezels that are poor quality anyway...


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

I took my rear tail bezels off of my '65 and painted them using enamel model paint. I just put a thin pinstripe along the chrome edge and then painted the centers using fine brushes.

I think it cost me about $20 for the paint and a bunch of brushes, it takes longer but you have more control. I think the next time I do this I'll buy a little air brush gun, like the one's modellers use, and then re-do it. But it doesn't look bad and I can still touch it up.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

What year GTO????


----------



## 44070dart (Mar 25, 2010)

I have a 65 ... mine are a mess all 3 very pitted .....even if I removed and painted they couldn't look worse .....until I run across something better maybe black them out and use paint stick to coat the edges with silver ( the body color ) or try the chrome paint


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

If you get them powder coated, they need to be blasted 1st....may clean up some of the pitting too.....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The aftermarket plastic bezels for the '65 get very good reviews....can't tell them from the pot metal ones unless you tap them with your fingernail. The ribbed tailpanel and rear lights on the '65 have always presented a unique problem for restorers...especially cars in wet/salty climates. I've never heard of a cheap solution. The paint to use on the assemblies is SMS Trim Black. I've just sprayed it on and wiped the ribs off immediately with a damp sponge.


----------



## 44070dart (Mar 25, 2010)

who does the after market rear panel ...also thinking of doing the after market dash to get all the gauges in the dash


----------

